# Piccolo Snare for Blasting?



## brutalslam (Nov 23, 2011)

I'm looking to get a piccolo snare that will give me a high pitched crack, good for 
blastbeats in death metal/grind. I've narrowed it down to these 2.

Pearl M-80 (10x4)
Pearl Pearl M-80 Snare Drum: Shop Drums & Percussion & Other Musical Instruments | Musician&#39;s Friend

Mapex Steel Piccolo (13x3.5)
Mapex Steel Piccolo Snare Drum: Shop Drums & Percussion & Other Musical Instruments | Musician&#39;s Friend


What will the sound difference be with the Pearl being a 10 inch?

The pearl isn't labeled a piccolo, but at that size that would be what it is right?

Thanks.


----------



## MikeH (Nov 24, 2011)

I don't know if it is a piccolo. It's small enough in width, but it's a little deeper than most piccolos I've seen.


----------



## brutalslam (Nov 24, 2011)

MikeH said:


> I don't know if it is a piccolo. It's small enough in width, but it's a little deeper than most piccolos I've seen.



True. So, I'm not sure which one would give a better sound.


----------



## jordanky (Nov 25, 2011)

Go with the 13" Mapex.


----------



## CTID (Nov 25, 2011)

^ This. 10" is a bit too small imo, and steel has much more of a high-pitched crack than poplar does.


----------



## brutalslam (Nov 25, 2011)

Thanks guys. I was also talking to somebody about trading for a Tama maple piccolo.


----------



## ShadowFactoryX (Nov 25, 2011)

10"s are commonly referred to as "popcorn" snares because its all pop. not a lot of volume, power or articulation. good for drum and bass, but not metal i'd say

one of my favorites is the Pearl brass 13x3 piccolo, look into it


----------



## Morax (Dec 4, 2011)

CTID said:


> ^ This. 10" is a bit too small imo, and steel has much more of a high-pitched crack than poplar does.


 
I Agree 100%. Personally I like to use a wood snare for the standard beat and blast on a steel snare, it provides a more pronounced crack and makes the blasts really stand out.

I would reccomend the Mapex.


----------



## brutalslam (Dec 4, 2011)

Thanks guys. I ended up going with the Mapex steel piccolo. It's on backorder, but hopefully ill get it soon.


----------



## end (Jan 4, 2012)

try some pearl piccollo later on, and check the diference i am using a pearl picollo and i dont regret it, because the sounds is perfect for high sounds.


----------



## siddha (Feb 20, 2012)

A 10" main snare is only permitted if you're in a Napalm Death cover band. I'd go for a 13" with a steel shell.


----------



## CruzDrum (Mar 1, 2012)

the ten is going to be just as loud s the thirteen,it just depends on how high pitched you want your snare to be.keep in mind tuning and head choice plays a big role,im using a 13x3.5 steel snare with a remo ambassador over diplomat tuned pretty high and its just earshattering,its great for "loud" ghostnotes


----------



## ShadowFactoryX (Mar 1, 2012)

CruzDrum said:


> the ten is going to be just as loud s the thirteen,it just depends on how high pitched you want your snare to be.keep in mind tuning and head choice plays a big role,im using a 13x3.5 steel snare with a remo ambassador over diplomat tuned pretty high and its just earshattering,its great for "loud" ghostnotes



wrong, the only way a 10 will be louder is if its a 20 ply shell, with 4 2" vents in it...

plus the OP already got the 13x3


----------



## brutalslam (Mar 1, 2012)

Yeah, I'm liking the 13 inch Mapex steel shell piccolo.


----------



## ShadowFactoryX (Mar 2, 2012)

i know kevin talley only used piccolo's when he was with dying fetus


----------



## brutalslam (Mar 2, 2012)

Kevin's a great drummer . I mostly just play guitar, but I play drums a little, mostly just because I like playing blastbeats .


----------



## Weimat01 (Mar 3, 2012)

I don't think a piccolo is necessity for a high pitched crack, you can just tighten up the head (make the pitch higher) and the wires (to make have more of a crack). A shallower drum would probably help though i'd recommend a 14 x 5.5 to give more options than a piccolo and cut through a bit more in a band situation. But that being said you could probably find a piccolo thats perfect for what you want. I recommend just having a play on as many snares as you can.


----------



## end (Mar 8, 2012)

i have the pearl piccolo steel, and i think is more what you're looking for a death metal band, i haven't tried the mapex though, but you should, try both so you can be sure in your decision and tell us what you think.


----------

